# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Herr Bergs translation service

## Mihkkal

Если кто-нибудь, случайно, захочет иметь какое-то предложение или слово, переведенное на или из норвежского (и у которого не было ситуации, когда они отчаянно нуждаются в знании норвежца), я к вашим услугам.  
 Если у вас будет интерес к грамматике, я сделаю все возможное, чтобы ответить и объяснить. Но я не очень хорошо разбираюсь в грамматиках своего языка.

----------

hehehee, my grandma and grandpa are from norway and their last name is "Berg" too

----------


## Pravit

Norwegians use the word "Herr" too?

----------


## Mihkkal

"Berg" is hardly uncommon, I think it's actually on the Top Ten of Norwegian surnames. The word means "mountain", "rock", "cliff" (not all that surprising for people who know German), mostly the last two words. I think that, historically, it can also mean "hill" or "mound", but I'm not sure. 
"Herr" is traditionally used in Norway, yes, but today it sounds awfully formal and therefore old-fashioned. Norwegian is a language which has more or less discarded all its honorifics and polite forms. F.ex: The Norwegian equivalent of Russian "Vy" ("De") isn't used on anyone but the King, who is still adressed and spoken to as "Deres majestet"/"Your majesty" or simply "the King"/"Kongen". 
Likewise it is uncommon to actually use Herr (mostly shortened to "Hr." when written) or the other polite forms Fru (married woman) and Froeken (unmarried woman). It sounds exteremely formal, and therefore somewhat ironic or silly.

----------


## Mihkkal

Where in the country are your GP-s from, then, dogboy?

----------


## Pravit

> "Berg" is hardly uncommon, I think it's actually on the Top Ten of Norwegian surnames. The word means "mountain", "rock", "cliff" (not all that surprising for people who know German), mostly the last two words. I think that, historically, it can also mean "hill" or "mound", but I'm not sure. 
> "Herr" is traditionally used in Norway, yes, but today it sounds awfully formal and therefore old-fashioned. Norwegian is a language which has more or less discarded all its honorifics and polite forms. F.ex: The Norwegian equivalent of Russian "Vy" ("De") isn't used on anyone but the King, who is still adressed and spoken to as "Deres majestet"/"Your majesty" or simply "the King"/"Kongen". 
> Likewise it is uncommon to actually use Herr (mostly shortened to "Hr." when written) or the other polite forms Fru (married woman) and Froeken (unmarried woman). It sounds exteremely formal, and therefore somewhat ironic or silly.

 What do they say then? Simply the last name?

----------


## Mihkkal

Basically, yeah. 
When speaking about, say for example the Prime Minister (Imja/Fornavn: Kjell-Magne, Familija/Etternavn: Bondevik) one would say simply "Statsministeren" (the Prime Minister) or "Bondevik". Or just the fornavn, of course, but that would be informal. Maybe I would use one of the countless mock-names, though that can't really be concidered formal   ::  
These rules also aply to journalists, fishers, industrial workers, whatever.... Being formal, you use profession or etternavn. 
When speaking _to_ people, it's simply "Du" (Ty). "De" (Vy) sounds simply very oldfashioned. This applies to everyone, up to and including the prime minister and the richest capitalists. We have no nobles but the royal familiy, but they - the King, the Prince/ess Regent (Kronprinse/sse/n) and possibly the Queen (Dronningen) are _adressed_ with their profession. 
I can imagine that it is theoretically possible to adress the prime-minister as "Statsministeren" or their editor/employer as "Direktoer", but to me this sounds like something only _very_ old and conservative people would do. 
So "Herr"/"Fru"/"Froeken" is never used in spoken Norwegian, except to amuse or to be ironical. (Or, possibly, by very old people). 
When you're writing formally about people, you use their etternavn or their full name. Pinning that extra "Hr." on sounds really strange to me.

----------


## Kamion

I

----------


## Mihkkal

Scandinavian is basically one language, though with four different football teams   ::  
The differences are more or less dialectal, so yep I understand you. I don't know if Swedes understand Norwegian as well as Norwegians understand Swedish, though.... A friend of mine lives in Stockholm, and she says she often has to use English to be understood (but then again she speaks _North_ Norwegian). 
Do you understand Norsk? 
Vinne over de norske alpinistene? Da st

----------


## Kamion

> Do you understand Norsk?

 Ja, det g

----------

Det l

----------


## Kamion

Hm, I guess that depends on who is telling the story. Here in Sweden you are cosidered to be the singing people, whereas the danes talk like porridge filled frogs (no offense  :: ). Of course this just shows our prejudices.

----------


## Dov

Now I know about addressing people in Norwegian, pretty cool!
Just one question though what is the difference between “Du” and “Deg”?
...and sorry about the post being so long since the last post, I just stumble across it when I was surfing the web and was wondering what the answer was...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

The difference between "du" and "deg" is like in English "he" and "him", i.e. to do with the nominative case versus the accusative 
I love you
Jeg elsker deg 
You love me Du elsker meg 
Du is nominative
Deg is accusative

----------


## Rtyom

I'd better be learning that by heart.
Jeg elsker deg, jeg elsker deg, jeg elsker deg, jeg elsker deg...  ::  
Takk, kalinka_vinnie!   ::

----------


## Dov

Thank you, Спасибо og  takk for hjelpen!  ::

----------

